# Fireworks Transparent geht nicht!



## aargau (3. November 2006)

Ich habe die Aktuelle Fireworks Version 8. (Windows) Nun habe ich ein Problem, wenn ich ein Bild (button usw..) erstelle und ihn als GIF exportiere ist der Hintergrund nicht Transparent obwohl die Leinwand auf Transparent gestellt ist. Ich würde es auch als PNG speichern wenn es dort gehen würde... 

Hoffe hier im Forum hat jemand Fireworks und kann mir helfen.


----------



## psifactory (3. November 2006)

Habe zwar kein Fireworks aber ich würde jetzt direkt mal auf die Exportfunktion tippen. Wenn du die Grafik speicherst musst du mal sehen ob es dort irgendwo eine Option gibt wo du die Transparenz einstellen kannst. Wenn du auf png speichern willst stehst du allerdings vor einem neuen Problem, dass du transparente PNG ohne extra fix im Internet Explorer nicht transparent darstellen kannst


----------



## aargau (3. November 2006)

Hallo,
Danke für die Antwort, werde ich Heute noch Testen. Fals aber jemnd genau beschreiben könnte wie währe ich auch froh. Ich weis das ich es auch mal konnte, habe dann aber mein System Neuinstalliert.


----------



## aargau (3. November 2006)

So, habe es getestet. Habe ein paar Funktionen gefunden. 
Allso: 1.  Matt: Standart auf Weis 
         2. Format: GIF
         3. Adaptiv (keine ahnung was das ist)
         4. Farben: 265
         5. Verlust: 0
         6. Kein Transparentz (auch zur auswahl: Indextransparanz und Alphatransparenz)

Nun meine Frage, ist das so Richtig oder sollte ich noch was ändern?


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. November 2006)

> Adaptiv (keine ahnung was das ist)


Google-Suchwort: GIF/Adaptiv
Ergebnis: http://www.heise.de/ix/artikel/1997/04/162/
;-]

Zu Deinem Problem:

So viele Optionen brauchst Du nicht um ein transparentes gif zu speichern.
Im Speichern-Dialog sollte die Farbpalette zu sehen sein - daneben eine Pipette mit einem *+* (in Worten: Plus). Damit kannst Du eine Farbe transparent setzen. Also: Hintergrundfarbe auswählen und schwupps, ist sie weg 

Ich hoffe mal das sich von Version 4 zu 8 nicht soooo viel verändert hat. Habe aufgehört mit Fireworks zu arbeiten ... :suspekt:

P.S.
Vielleicht hilft das hier auch noch:
http://www2.sfasu.edu/msri/Helpdesk/S14_transparent_gif.htm


----------

